# Jose Gimenez



## antonio92 (6 Gennaio 2017)

Salve, prosegue la mia ricerca del difensore da affiancare a Romagnoli dalla prossima stagione. Non perdo tanto tempo a descrivervi le sue qualità, penso siano note a tutti, ho aperto il topic nella sezione talenti giusto perchè parliamo comuque di un 1995, ma a 21 il difensore uruguaiano dell'atletico madrid è già un top player, con caratteristiche complementari a Romagnoli, che, ripeto sempre, è una delle cose più importanti. Voglio invece parlarvi di una cosa che ho scoperto solo adesso, e che mi ha permesso di aggiungere alla lista degli obbiettivi realizzabili proprio Gimenez, che fino a ieri per me era un giocatore assolutamente inarrivabile anche con i cinesi : il contratto di Gimenez scade nel 2018. Altra scoperta : il suo procuratore è lo stesso di romagnoli, jose mauri e honda, quindi il milan lo conosce bene ( in realtà non è una persona ma un' agenzia). Ora, permettetemi di sognare un pò : questa stagione il giocatore ha visto il campo pochissime volte, 5 per la precisione tra tutte le competizioni, sia per infortunio ad inizio stagione sia perchè una volta tornato Simenone ha preferito non togliere Savic che stava facendo bene, considerati tutti gli impegni dell'atletico troverà sicuramente più spazio nella seconda parte della stagione, ma potrebbe comunque essere scontento se non si sentisse più un titolare, e magari rifiutare la proposta di rinnovo che immagino arriverà a breve. In ottica mercato estivo, considerando i soldi dei cinesi, la loro voglia di prendere nomi altisonanti e non solo promesse (gimenez non venitemi a dire che è una promessa, lo conoscono già tutti come miglior giovane difensore in circolazione), considerando anche che i top club sono tutti coperti in difesa fatta eccezione per il liverpool forse (ramos-pepe-varane, thiago silva-marquinhos, javi martinez-hummels-boateng,pique-mascherano-umtiti,terry-cahil-david luiz-zouma-christensen prestito, koscielny-mustafi, phil jones-lindelof-bailly, otamendi-stones-kompany), non potremmo seriamente pensare di costringere l'altletico a venderlo per non perderlo a zero fra un anno, con un' offerta di 20 MLN massimo 25 e offrendi a lui un posto da titolare inamovibile nel nuovo progetto ? Avremmo la difesa a posto per 10 anni. P.s. ha anche il passaporto comunitario


----------



## Torros (6 Gennaio 2017)

aria fritta. Perché dovrebbe lasciare l'Atletico una delle squadre migliori al mondo per il Milan?


----------



## antonio92 (6 Gennaio 2017)

Beh perchè come ho detto al momento non è titolare mentre dai noi sarebbe al centro del progetto. L'atletico ha fatto molto bene negli ultimi anni ma non ha certo il fascino e la storia del Milan, ammesso che conti ancora qualcosa questo fattore nelle scelte dei giocatori. l'effetto Simeone non durerà per sempre, ok le 2 finali di champions in 3 anni ( cmq perse ), ok lo scudetto miracoloso, ma presto Simeone se ne andrà e in ogni caso dubito seriamente che vedremo l'atletico di nuovo in finale di champions nei prossimi 10 anni o riuscire a vincere una liga a scapito di real e barca, tanto che anche griezzman a fine stagione potrebbe andar via,mia modestissima opinione ovviamente, il futuro dirà se ho ragione. Con un buon aumento di ingaggio e un progetto vncente non vedo perchè non possa essere fattibile Gimenez.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Gennaio 2017)

Difensore ideale per noi, molto simile a Paletta ma con 10 anni in meno, un affare minimo da 30 mln E


----------



## ralf (7 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Difensore ideale per noi, molto simile a Paletta ma con 10 anni in meno, un affare minimo da 30 mln E



Costa già sui 50M se non di più.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Costa già sui 50M se non di più.



Col contratto in scadenza nel 2018 a giugno 2017 si potrebbe lavorare.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Gennaio 2017)

bel giocatore, ma paletta sta facendo piu che bene, secondo me, il difensore centrale non é per forza la priorità.


----------



## antonio92 (7 Gennaio 2017)

Se è per questo tutta la squadra sta facendo bene, per esempio Locatelli sta facendo bene ma non è un regista, non può essere lui il titolare il prossimo anno se si vuole arrivare tra le prime 4. Paletta ha 31 anni fra un mese, nella migliore delle ipotesi si conferma a questi livelli, che a fine campionato vedrai non saranno stati sufficienti per il terzo posto, se si vuole evitare di investire su un difensore semmai l'unica speranza è che Gomez abbia altro spazio e dimostri di poter fare bene (nel derby per esempio è sembrato molto migliorato rispetto alle prime uscite )


----------



## Torros (7 Gennaio 2017)

TI ripeto aria fritta, troveranno un modo per farli rinnovare il contratto e tenerselo e anche se si muove può benissimo andare al Chelsea. Ma considerando che insieme a Marquinhos e Varane è il giovane centrale più forte la fuori stai tranquillo che non lo lasciano andare.

E cmq la copia centrale è meglio che sia formata da uno giovane e uno esperto e in generale la squadra. Con soli giovani non si vince un tubo il più delle volte e Gimenez non è ancora pienamente maturo per fare il leader della difesa. Marquinhos Varane vista l'esperienza notevole nonostante la giovane età, potrebbero farlo, ma Gimenez ha appena 50 presenze in Liga.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Costa già sui 50M se non di più.



Ma tanto noi abbiamo i cinesi ricchi, chi se ne frega.


----------



## antonio92 (8 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma tanto noi abbiamo i cinesi ricchi, chi se ne frega.


Certo potreste anche leggere un post prima di commentarlo


----------



## 666psycho (8 Gennaio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> Se è per questo tutta la squadra sta facendo bene, per esempio Locatelli sta facendo bene ma non è un regista, non può essere lui il titolare il prossimo anno se si vuole arrivare tra le prime 4. Paletta ha 31 anni fra un mese, nella migliore delle ipotesi si conferma a questi livelli, che a fine campionato vedrai non saranno stati sufficienti per il terzo posto, se si vuole evitare di investire su un difensore semmai l'unica speranza è che Gomez abbia altro spazio e dimostri di poter fare bene (nel derby per esempio è sembrato molto migliorato rispetto alle prime uscite )



è vero, Paletta è vecchio ma un anno se lo puo fare benissimo. Paletta sta facendo una stagione straordinaria, niente a che vedere con gli altri.. Poi certo deve essere sostituito, ma secondo me le priorità sono altre, Punta, terzini, Regista,ala.


----------



## antonio92 (8 Gennaio 2017)

Torros ha scritto:


> TI ripeto aria fritta, troveranno un modo per farli rinnovare il contratto e tenerselo e anche se si muove può benissimo andare al Chelsea. Ma considerando che insieme a Marquinhos e Varane è il giovane centrale più forte la fuori stai tranquillo che non lo lasciano andare.
> 
> E cmq la copia centrale è meglio che sia formata da uno giovane e uno esperto e in generale la squadra. Con soli giovani non si vince un tubo il più delle volte e Gimenez non è ancora pienamente maturo per fare il leader della difesa. Marquinhos Varane vista l'esperienza notevole nonostante la giovane età, potrebbero farlo, ma Gimenez ha appena 50 presenze in Liga.



Che è un mezzo sogno lo ho detto anche io, ma aria fritta no se a marzo non avrà effettivamente rinnovato. Riguardo all'esperienza, gimenez ha giocato da titolare le semifinali di Champions contro il bayern risultando tra i migliori in campo, ha giocato da titolare ottavi dei mondiali e quarti della coppa america, l'esperienza non gli manca, meno di varane ma sicuramente più di marquinhos e anche di paletta che ha si 31 anni ma 1 sola presenza in nazionale e 0 in competizioni europee.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Gennaio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> Salve, prosegue la mia ricerca del difensore da affiancare a Romagnoli dalla prossima stagione.



La prossima generazione di difensori...

Malang Sarr
Riccardo Gatti
Alex Coppola
Vinko Soldo
Riccardo Marchizza
Wout Faes
Simone Auriletto
Nordi Mukiele

Detto questo, per affiancare Alessio la prossima stagione c'e bisogno di uno più maturo: gente del profillo di De Vrij, Musacchio, Van Dijk, Manolas, Cristensen..


----------



## antonio92 (8 Gennaio 2017)

Riguardo alla maturità leggi il commento sopra il tuo, per il resto io cerco un giovane perché penso che col budget che avremo non sarà possibile destinare più di 20 MLN al difensore, vado un po off-topic così rispondo anche all'altro ragazzo: ammesso che le promesse dei cinesi vengano mantenute, abbiamo 350 MLN in 3 anni, facciamo 115 all'anno più i 25 di bacca, direi che un budget realistico e forse troppo ottimista è di 140 MLN, sui terzini io darei fiducia a calabria e mi farei un altro anno con antonelli(titolare)/de sciglio, per me le priorità dono difensore, regista, mezzala destra, punta, ala(solo una che possa magari fare entrambe le fasce, non ci sono i soldi per 2, a meno che non si prenda un attaccante da 25 e non 50 MLN). Quindi 50/55MLN per il centrocampo : reg 25 (paredes, tielemans) mezz 25(naby keita, klaassen, tolisso-lui costa 30 minimo). Attacco 75 MLN: Ala 20 (keita balde), punta 55 (Belotti, lukaku) o 55 da dividere per attaccante e ala (Simeone 25 più bernardeschi 30, bathsuayi 35 più Leon Bailey 20), dunque per il difensore rimangono 15/20 MLN (fra qualche partita aprirò un topic su diakhaby, intanto dagli un'occhiata)


----------



## Torros (8 Gennaio 2017)

In realtà fu probabilmente il peggiore nella partita di ritorno con diversi errori grossolani tra cui un rigore. All' andata, catenaccio e 11 davanti alla porta. Il Bayern ha creato poco e non ricordo chissà quali interventi dei centrali del Atletico, il grosso del lavoro lo hanno fatto terzini e i centrocampisti come succede spesso nel catenaccio.


----------



## Torros (8 Gennaio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> Che è un mezzo sogno lo ho detto anche io, ma aria fritta no se a marzo non avrà effettivamente rinnovato. Riguardo all'esperienza, gimenez ha giocato da titolare le semifinali di Champions contro il bayern risultando tra i migliori in campo, ha giocato da titolare ottavi dei mondiali e quarti della coppa america, l'esperienza non gli manca, meno di varane ma sicuramente più di marquinhos e anche di paletta che ha si 31 anni ma 1 sola presenza in nazionale e 0 in competizioni europee.



Non so come fa ad avere più esperienza di Marquinhos che ha più di 200 presenze(Gimenez non arriva a 100) ha giocato in champions contro Barca, Chelsea(in 10 uomini) City non sbagliando nulla, Gimenez 2 parite in champions in croce, una un disastro, l'altra più che buona. Marquinhos ha vinto un olimpiade da protagonista subendo solo 1 gol e pure lui ha giocato la copa america e comunque gioca a questi livelli da quando aveva 18 anni. Gimenez per me è ancora molto irruente e sporco e gioca in un contesto dove fanno bene tutti i centrali, contro il Bayern gioca Lucas coso e non si è sentita l'assenza di Godin, quindi questo mi fa perlomeno riflettere sulle reali capacità dei centrali dell'Atletico.
Simeone ha cambiato tra Godin, Gimenez, Lucas, Savic e non si è mai sentita grande differenza.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Gennaio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> Riguardo alla maturità leggi il commento sopra il tuo, per il resto io cerco un giovane perché penso che col budget che avremo non sarà possibile destinare più di 20 MLN al difensore, vado un po off-topic così rispondo anche all'altro ragazzo: ammesso che le promesse dei cinesi vengano mantenute, abbiamo 350 MLN in 3 anni, facciamo 115 all'anno più i 25 di bacca, direi che un budget realistico e forse troppo ottimista è di 140 MLN, sui terzini io darei fiducia a calabria e mi farei un altro anno con antonelli(titolare)/de sciglio, per me le priorità dono difensore, regista, mezzala destra, punta, ala(solo una che possa magari fare entrambe le fasce, non ci sono i soldi per 2, a meno che non si prenda un attaccante da 25 e non 50 MLN). Quindi 50/55MLN per il centrocampo : reg 25 (paredes, tielemans) mezz 25(naby keita, klaassen, tolisso-lui costa 30 minimo). Attacco 75 MLN: Ala 20 (keita balde), punta 55 (Belotti, lukaku) o 55 da dividere per attaccante e ala (Simeone 25 più bernardeschi 30, bathsuayi 35 più Leon Bailey 20), dunque per il difensore rimangono 15/20 MLN (fra qualche partita aprirò un topic su diakhaby, intanto dagli un'occhiata)



Condivido, 40/50 mln per un difensore sono troppi, io con 140/150 mln di E a giugno 2017 farei questo:

Musacchio o De Vrij = piu meno 25 mln E
Tielemans o Tolisso = 30 mln E
Klaassen o Eriksen = 25 mln E
Yarmolenko o Lamela = 20 ml E
Keita o Mbappe = 20 mln E
Dolberg o Andre Silva = 30 mln E

Un mercato per puntare alla champions


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Gennaio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> fra qualche partita aprirò un topic su diakhaby, intanto dagli un'occhiata



Molto interessante difensore di credo 19 anni, già titolare al lione nel posto di N'Kolou e Manmana, onestamente pero nella league 1 sono piu impressionato da Sarr e Mukiele.

Pd. Altro nome interessante per la nostra difesa e il brasiliano Jemerson che sta facendo benissimo al Monaco.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Condivido, 40/50 mln per un difensore sono troppi, io con 140/150 mln di E a giugno 2017 farei questo:
> 
> Musacchio o De Vrij = piu meno 25 mln E
> Tielemans o Tolisso = 30 mln E
> ...


Io 40 milioni per Manolas li spenderei domani 

Alcuni di quei prezzi mi sembrano mooolto ottimisti, tipo i giocatori del Tottenham


----------



## antonio92 (8 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Molto interessante difensore di credo 19 anni, già titolare al lione nel posto di N'Kolou e Manmana, onestamente pero nella league 1 sono piu impressionato da Sarr e Mukiele.
> 
> Pd. Altro nome interessante per la nostra difesa e il brasiliano Jemerson che sta facendo benissimo al Monaco.



Sarr fin troppo giovane, e comunque è sinistro e gioca nel centrosinistra, l'altro non ha ancora mai giocato in ligue 1


----------



## antonio92 (8 Gennaio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io 40 milioni per Manolas li spenderei domani
> 
> Alcuni di quei prezzi mi sembrano mooolto ottimisti, tipo i giocatori del Tottenham



Il problema è : se spendi 40 per manolas poi niente soldi e ti tieni montolivo


----------



## prebozzio (8 Gennaio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> Il problema è : se spendi 40 per manolas poi niente soldi e ti tieni montolivo


Nel mio mondo dei sogni, con i 150 milioni cercherei di prendere quattro giocatori fortissimi di max 26 anni. Poi si vende per comprare, a costo di fare scelte difficili come Niang. Senza Champions, proverei a fare un 11 titolare fortissimo per vincere il campionato da subito.


----------



## Torros (8 Gennaio 2017)

Anche io preferirei Manolas ha esperienza, ma è ancora giovane.


----------



## antonio92 (8 Gennaio 2017)

Torros ha scritto:


> Anche io preferirei Manolas ha esperienza, ma è ancora giovane.



se la roma lo cede lo cede all'estero che ci guadagna di più e non rinforza le concorrenti.


----------



## antonio92 (8 Gennaio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Nel mio mondo dei sogni, con i 150 milioni cercherei di prendere quattro giocatori fortissimi di max 26 anni. Poi si vende per comprare, a costo di fare scelte difficili come Niang. Senza Champions, proverei a fare un 11 titolare fortissimo per vincere il campionato da subito.



150 meno 40 per manolas e siamo a 110, facciamo che un pazzo ti da 30 per niang e sei a 140, fammi esempi di over23-under26 (nome e prezzo) fortissimi che vengono in una squadra che non fa la champions, vediamo quanti riusciresti a portarne con 140 se tu fossi Mirabelli.


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Gennaio 2017)

Torros ha scritto:


> Anche io preferirei Manolas ha esperienza, ma è ancora giovane.



A me manolas non piace per niente, l'ho sempre ritenuto molto sopravalutato. Non è un leader difensivo, nel senso che non è lui a guidare la linea, ma si fa guidare, inoltre non è nemmeno un fenomeno palla al piede. Ha discrete doti in marcatura, ma non eccelse, in velocità va in difficoltà e la figura di palta contro Higuain allo stadium dovrebbe far riflettere.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Gennaio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> 150 meno 40 per manolas e siamo a 110, facciamo che un pazzo ti da 30 per niang e sei a 140, fammi esempi di over23-under26 (nome e prezzo) fortissimi che vengono in una squadra che non fa la champions, vediamo quanti riusciresti a portarne con 140 se tu fossi Mirabelli.


Caro Antonio, innanzitutto ti consiglio di moderare i toni: siamo su un forum, non su Facebook e neanche al bar sotto casa.

Detto questo, io non sono Mirabelli né un direttore sportivo, come neanche tu. Quindi è abbastanza inutile stare qui a far nomi e liste, visto che il mercato ha le sue dinamiche.

Se il mercato ne desse la disponibilità, mi piacerebbe che il budget venisse concentrato su pochi giocatori fortissimi, e con questo intendo giocatori che il DS reputa sì futuribili, ma già utili alla causa. Se un Tielemans o un Bazoer, per esempio, fossero considerati in grado di farci fare già un salto di qualità, ben vengano. Un'occasione come Manolas, 25 anni e top nel ruolo, non me la farei scappare per andare a prendere due giocatori che costino meno. I giocatori se c'è un progetto e ci sono i soldi vengono, non ti preoccupare, anche senza Champions. Magari li paghi di più, magari devi lavorarci bene, magari devi arrivare prima degli altri, magari non sono ancora in top club, ma per tutto questo ci sono dirigenti e direttori sportivi pagati profumatamente. 

Eviterei un mercato alla Liverpool o Tottenham, due esempi di squadre che spesso comprano decine di giocatori da 15-20 milioni sperando di pescare quelli buoni.


----------



## antonio92 (8 Gennaio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Caro Antonio, innanzitutto ti consiglio di moderare i toni: siamo su un forum, non su Facebook e neanche al bar sotto casa.
> 
> Detto questo, io non sono Mirabelli né un direttore sportivo, come neanche tu. Quindi è abbastanza inutile stare qui a far nomi e liste, visto che il mercato ha le sue dinamiche.
> 
> ...



no guarda che non volevo essere polemico, ti chiedevo perchè sul serio volevo fare sto giochino di immaginare di essere il ds e fare la squadra di 11 titolari, di solito piace farlo a tutti, mi spiace se lo hai preso come uno sfottò, tralaltro concordo con te, le promesse le compro a football manager, quelli che ho elencato io sono giocatori che ritengo possano far bene subito nonostante la giovane età, resta il problema che appunto per questo se spendi 40 per manolas poi negli altri ruoli devi comprare promesse, per questo chiedevo di fare esempi che facciano quadrare i conti


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> se la roma lo cede lo cede all'estero che ci guadagna di più e non rinforza le concorrenti.



Come ha ceduto all'estero Pjanic? O in passato Emerson, Chivu, Mancini etc etc? 

La Roma lo da anche al Milan, basta pagarlo, senza tante ridicole offerte. Quello che chiedono glielo dai, stop. 

Manolas sono d'accordissimo con chi dice che sarebbe perfetto, arriverebbe nel momento giusto della sua carriera e con Romagnoli farebbe una bella coppia.


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Caro Antonio, innanzitutto ti consiglio di moderare i toni: siamo su un forum, non su Facebook e neanche al bar sotto casa.
> 
> Detto questo, io non sono Mirabelli né un direttore sportivo, come neanche tu. Quindi è abbastanza inutile stare qui a far nomi e liste, visto che il mercato ha le sue dinamiche.
> 
> ...



Il tuo pensiero è il mio...quello di Albertini...e mi auguro anche dei nuovi dirigenti rossoneri. Servono giocatori di livello, non mezzi giocatori.


----------



## antonio92 (8 Gennaio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come ha ceduto all'estero Pjanic? O in passato Emerson, Chivu, Mancini etc etc?
> 
> La Roma lo da anche al Milan, basta pagarlo, senza tante ridicole offerte. Quello che chiedono glielo dai, stop.
> 
> Manolas sono d'accordissimo con chi dice che sarebbe perfetto, arriverebbe nel momento giusto della sua carriera e con Romagnoli farebbe una bella coppia.



pjanic aveva una clausola, la juve non si è seduta a trattare, gli altri che hai citato non fanno testo perchè in quei periodi la roma non lottava per lo scudetto,in più dei 2 fattori che ho citato il principale è che all'estero pagano di più, se il chelsea sa che la roma sta accettando 40 milioni dal milan, arriva e ne offre 45.


----------



## antonio92 (8 Gennaio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il tuo pensiero è il mio...quello di Albertini...e mi auguro anche dei nuovi dirigenti rossoneri. Servono giocatori di livello, non mezzi giocatori.



scusami (anche qui senza polemica, mi interessa davvero) di quelli che ho citato io secondo te quali sono mezzi giocatori?


----------



## prebozzio (8 Gennaio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> no guarda che non volevo essere polemico, ti chiedevo perchè sul serio volevo fare sto giochino di immaginare di essere il ds e fare la squadra di 11 titolari, di solito piace farlo a tutti, mi spiace se lo hai preso come uno sfottò, tralaltro concordo con te, le promesse le compro a football manager, quelli che ho elencato io sono giocatori che ritengo possano far bene subito nonostante la giovane età, resta il problema che appunto per questo se spendi 40 per manolas poi negli altri ruoli devi comprare promesse, per questo chiedevo di fare esempi che facciano quadrare i conti


Ehi, scusa: l'avevo preso con tono polemico 
A me il giochino dei nomi in stile Football Manager è sempre piaciuto moltissimo. Però ci sono rimasto così male che preferisco non farlo più


----------



## antonio92 (8 Gennaio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Eviterei un mercato alla Liverpool o Tottenham, due esempi di squadre che spesso comprano decine di giocatori da 15-20 milioni sperando di pescare quelli buoni.




Devi anche riconoscere che Il liverpool di firmino, coutinho,manè,wijnaldum,emre mor è secondo nel campionato più difficile del mondo, il tottenham di delle alli,eriksen,heung min, dier, kane è terzo, sono tutti under 23 quelli che ho citato praticamente, city e united hanno speso il quadruplo e per ora stanno dietro: Abbiamo l'esempio di donnarumma e romagnoli che se i giovani hanno le qualità va benissimo dargli le responsabilità e la fiducia, metterli titolari, e ti ripagano, certo bisogna prendere quelli giusti e non fenomeni di youtube o dei mondiali under 19, ma quelli che ho citato io fanno parte della prima categoria, vanno presi adesso che le grandi squadre non hanno posti vacanti, o mai più.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Gennaio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> Devi anche riconoscere che Il liverpool di firmino, coutinho,manè,wijnaldum,emre mor è secondo nel campionato più difficile del mondo, il tottenham di delle alli,eriksen,heung min, dier, kane è terzo, sono tutti under 23 quelli che ho citato praticamente, city e united hanno speso il quadruplo e per ora stanno dietro: Abbiamo l'esempio di donnarumma e romagnoli che se i giovani hanno le qualità va benissimo dargli le responsabilità e la fiducia, metterli titolari, e ti ripagano, certo bisogna prendere quelli giusti e non fenomeni di youtube o dei mondiali under 19, ma quelli che ho citato io fanno parte della prima categoria, vanno presi adesso che le grandi squadre non hanno posti vacanti, o mai più.


Sì, vero! Però negli ultimi anni ci sono stati tanti mercati di Tottenham e Liverpool pieni di sprechi. Penso al Tottenham dopo la cessione di Bale. Quelli che hai citato tu sono tutti fortissimi, e io sarei felicissimo di avere Bernardeschi, Belotti, Tielemans, Paredes. Però con loro vorrei anche qualcuno che sia già all'apice o quasi. E a proposito, qualche giorno fa parlavo anche di provare a firmare uno o due veterani a fine carriera (tiro Robben, Xabi Alonso, Terry, tanto per fare degli esempi) per portare mentalità vincente nello spogliatoio e far crescere i nostri giovani con il loro esempio e i loro consigli.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Gennaio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> se la roma lo cede lo cede all'estero che ci guadagna di più e non rinforza le concorrenti.



Questo lo ha già fatto con Pjanic.


----------



## antonio92 (8 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Questo lo ha già fatto con Pjanic.



Che aveva una clausola rescissoria, quindi la Roma non poteva farci nulla


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Gennaio 2017)

Sul difensore per me il nome giusto è Musacchio, giocatore che si puo prendere con 25 mln E e molto gradito a Montella.



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io 40 milioni per Manolas li spenderei domani
> 
> Alcuni di quei prezzi mi sembrano mooolto ottimisti, tipo i giocatori del Tottenham



L'Coco Lamela ha un contratto in scadenza nel 2018 e non gioca titolare da 2-3 mesi, Eriksen si, forse 20 mln sono ottimisti, anche per quello non mi lascierei scappare Klaassen, giocatore perfetto per il centrocampo di Montella.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> L'Coco Lamela ha un contratto in scadenza nel 2018 e non gioca titolare da 2-3 mesi, Eriksen si, forse 20 mln sono ottimisti, anche per quello non mi lascierei scappare Klaassen, giocatore perfetto per il centrocampo di Montella.


Secondo te Lamela sarebbe un grosso upgrade rispetto a Suso? Te lo chiedo senza polemica. Secondo me no, allora preferirei piuttosto buttarmi su Bernardeschi per il doppio.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Gennaio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Secondo te Lamela sarebbe un grosso upgrade rispetto a Suso? Te lo chiedo senza polemica. Secondo me no, allora preferirei piuttosto buttarmi su Bernardeschi per il doppio.



Bernardeschi a giugno per me è impossibile, per i Della valle parliamo di 60 mln in su... poi Berardi non mi piace, il mio nome e Yarmolenko, quello si sarebbe un salto de qualità perche e diverso a Suso, potrebbe anche giocare con lui, il Coco sarebbe la alternativa.


----------



## ralf (8 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Bernardeschi a giugno per me è impossibile, per i Della valle parliamo di 60 mln in su... poi Berardi non mi piace, il mio nome e Yarmolenko, quello si sarebbe un salto de qualità perche e diverso a Suso, potrebbe anche giocare anche con lui, il Coco sarebbe la alternativa.



Ti dimentichi una cosa, Bernardeschi a differenza di Berardi(che è interista) è un milanista sfegatato.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ti dimentichi una cosa, Bernardeschi a differenza di Berardi(che è interista) è un milanista sfegatato.



Sarebbe bellissimo averlo con noi ma come per James prevedo una operazione poco fattibile.


----------



## ralf (9 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bellissimo averlo con noi ma come per James prevedo una operazione poco fattibile.



A proposito hai visto Villareal-Barca? Se si come ha giocato Musacchio? Mi hanno detto che si è rotto di nuovo.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> A proposito hai visto Villareal-Barca? Se si come ha giocato Musacchio? Mi hanno detto che si è rotto di nuovo.



Prestazione super di Musacchio, lascia il campo al 87' con la sua squadra in vantaggio per un problema al braccio, questa stagione sta cmq giocando con una continuità strepitosa, Montella aveva visto giusto e io al posto della società non avrei nessun dubbio a giugno.


----------



## Jino (9 Gennaio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> scusami (anche qui senza polemica, mi interessa davvero) di quelli che ho citato io secondo te quali sono mezzi giocatori?



Francamente la tua lista non l'ho vista, il mio discorso sui mezzi giocatori era generico, riprendendo appunto le parole di Albertini di qualche giorno fa. Il Milan in questo momento non ha bisogno di gente normale, la rosa ne è zeppa, se si compra qualcuno deve essere di livello, qualcuno che sposti gli equilibri e faccia fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Milan in questo momento non ha bisogno di gente normale, la rosa ne è zeppa, se si compra qualcuno deve essere di livello, qualcuno che sposti gli equilibri e faccia fare il salto di qualità.



Assolutamente d'accordo:

Musacchio
Tielemans
Klaassen
Yarmolenko
Keita


----------



## Jino (9 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo:
> 
> Musacchio
> Tielemans
> ...



Giocatori talentuosi ed interessanti, ma io per assurdo se veramente questi cinesi sono ricchi spero in qualcosa di ancora più "pronto".

Manolas, Fabregas giusto per citarne due.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Giocatori talentuosi ed interessanti, ma io per assurdo se veramente questi cinesi sono ricchi spero in qualcosa di ancora più "pronto".
> 
> Manolas, Fabregas giusto per citarne due.



Musacchio per me è più forte e più pronto di Manolas, Fabregas mi piace molto, lo vorrei ma Klaassen mi sembra davero perfetto tecnica e sopratutto tatticamente per quello che vuole Montella, anche per affiancare Locatelli e Bonaventura nel centrocampo a 3, la idea Fabregas invece mi sembra tatticamente un po' complessa.

Guarda che squadra..

Donnarumma (Plizzari)
Calabria (Abate, Bellanova) Musacchio (Paletta) Romagnoli (Gomez, Gabbia) Antonelli (De Sciglio)
Klaassen (Kucka, Zanellato) Locatelli (Bertolacci, Montolivo) Bonaventura (Tielemans)
Suso (Yarmolenko) Dolberg (Lapadula, Cutrone) Keita (Niang)


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Musacchio per me è più forte e più pronto di Manolas, Fabregas mi piace molto, lo vorrei ma Klaassen mi sembra davero perfetto tecnica e sopratutto tatticamente per quello che vuole Montella, anche per affiancare Locatelli e Bonaventura nel centrocampo a 3, la idea Fabregas invece mi sembra tatticamente un po' complessa.
> 
> Guarda che squadra..
> 
> ...



Fabregas nel nostro attuale modulo potrebbe fare solamente la mezz'ala. Io ce lo vedrei benissimo.


----------



## antonio92 (2 Maggio 2017)

siamo al 2 maggio e ancora niente rinnovo, da prendere prima di subito


----------



## antonio92 (7 Giugno 2017)

fa anche dei gol capolavoro XD


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2017)

Male male stasera.


----------

